# Lizards > Chameleons >  Blinding Hot Chameleon!

## RhacHead

So my buddy Steve Bartlett wanted me to come snap a few pics of one of his females while she way laying.I snapped a few pics but didnt want to disturb her too much since she is already under so much stress.





Since I could only get a few pics of her laying I decided to get a few pics of Daddy while I was there.



 Though he really looks like a killer hes actually just a big bluffer but I got a few pretty sweet pics of him trying to show me whos boss :Wink: 







And a Jaws pic just to make it interesting! Enjoy.

----------


## ed4281

:Dancin' Banana: beautiful

----------


## Ladydragon

Nice pics.  The dad is a looker!!!

----------


## jfreels

Very cool!  :Cool:

----------


## Boanerges

They are both REALLY nice looking!!! They should make some beautiful babies!!! Nice pics too  :Good Job:

----------


## stratus_020202

Gorgeous! Look at all those eggs. Where did she keep them all? Lol. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## RhacHead

> Gorgeous! Look at all those eggs. Where did she keep 
> them all? Lol. Thanks for sharing!


You should have seen her before she laid any,she looked like she was gonna pop!

----------


## mommanessy247

wowwee kazowee! that poppa's poppin' with color. my eyes have been assaulted, lol. j/k great pics.

----------


## BPelizabeth

OMG...I so want a baby boy!!!  They are HOT HOT HOT!!

----------


## SpartaDog

Now THAT is a chameleon.

----------


## pitoon

sweet pics!  very sharp and clean.....what camera you used to snap these?

Pitoon

----------

